# I just did a function test on idrlabs.com...



## myeoolchi (Mar 28, 2018)

...and now am even more confused than ever before.

(Warning: my text is long and probably confusing. I would really appreciate some sincere help tho)

Around half a year ago, I started getting seriously interested in the MBTI and did the test on 16personalities.com every now and then, and I got INTP every single time.
The rough ratio of each function is
I 80-85% > E 15-20%
N 50-60% > S 40-50%
T 65-75% > F 25-35%
P 90-100% > J 0-10%

The first time reading the INTP description I was almost shocked by its accuracy (especially because I was on the verge of taking a "serious" ADHD or Aspergers test but then found that my symptoms could actually belong to a personality profile, so fascinating), but then, just what you would expect from an INTP, I looked deeper into it and found some things associated with the personality type that I did not find within my actual personality but are featured in other types.

Firstly, I was confused by the small gap between S and N but (after long exhausting researches) finally summed up that the only big difference between INTP and ISTP is that ISTPs carry out their ideas while INTPs keep them in their head, is that correct? Assuming it is, I can definitely exclude ISTP from my possibe types, but what else could the high percentage of S mean? That I'm uncreative? (Because I am)

Also, I can't help but wonder if I may be an ENTP. I know, the gap in the tests seems unambiguous, but
- I was an ExTP as a child without a doubt 
- I'm still recovering from almost 4 years straight of social phobia and depression and am therefore very awkward and insecure in social settings BUT in those rare moments where I act a bit "crazier" (aka just say and do whatever comes to my mind, also in front of people I'm not close with) I really like and enjoy myself and wish to have that courage more often, maybe a sign that I'm not that much of an introvert after all?
- ENTP is the type I admire the most when reading descriptions or their forum discussions and I really want to call myself one, isn't that also a sign that this might be my nature? (Or does that actually show my ideal type?)

What really surprised me is that ENFP also seemed to suit me in some ways, but I thought my interest and understanding when it comes to emotions is too low to be an F type...
And then I did this test on the individual functions which I mentioned in the title and am completely baffled.
I was aware before that I use Ne and Ni in the same amounts and that I use a bit more Se than Si - but... here are the complete results:
Ne: 77%
Ni: 76%
Se: 44%
Si: 39%
Te: 8%
Ti: 64%
Fe: 52%
Fi: 77%
That means my preferences would be
Ne=Fi>Ti>Se.
What. The. Actual.

1. I never had the impression of using F more than T - I definitely am more rational than emotional, it's just that my way of making decisions is to analyze every aspects and in the end choose spontaneously (rather with N than F?) and that I easily have guilty conscience. Did you see any Fi in what I've written until now or do you know the right questions to determine Fi?
2. What does it mean to use N the most out of all traits? (Especially because in the conventional personality tests S and N sometimes even scored 50-50)
3. What alien personality is Ne=Fi>Ti>Se? Any type that matches in any way? Or is the idrlabs test maybe just crappy and you can recommend an averagely more accurate one? I have trouble analyzing my usage of each functions by their dry descriptions only...

I sincerely thank everyone who read the whole thing and who bothers wasting their life time to think about my questions^^

You can also ask me whatever you need to determine my type. (I really want to finally find it so I can stop looking MBTI stuff up 24/7 and move to a new hobby instead -_-)


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

Tests are crappy both dichotomy and function ones. Ignore them.
Its all about reading on cognitive functions and knowing yourself.
From this i can only see that you are most likely some kind of xNxP type


----------



## tarajemerson (Mar 30, 2018)

hello! i recommend reading this over to help you understand how the functions might manifest based on their stacking:

https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pr...fests-based-on-its-position-in-your-stacking/

please let me know when you end up deciding or if you need any help, i'm very curious 🙂


----------

